# 8 month weigh in



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Just had Buddy weighed this morning and he's 16.45kg
Is he the heaviest 8 mth old???


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow .. what a BIG BOY   

All muscle of course ha ha ha ..


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow!!! He is big, weller is about 14kg.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

He is a WHOPPER
Betty is 8 1/2 months and 6.2kgs....


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

He's a hunky chunk, love Buddy he's a gorgeous boy


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> He is a WHOPPER
> Betty is 8 1/2 months and 6.2kgs....


Omg he is massive compared to Betty x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Buddy is a handsome cockapoo


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Hi Just had Buddy weighed this morning and he's 16.45kg
> Is he the heaviest 8 mth old???


Wow Buddy is a big boy. I met a cockapoo the other day who was 15kg and Betty and her had a little play but what amused me was she was the size of 3 Bettys as Betty is 5.2kg. 

I'd love to see Buddy as he is very gorgeous!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol he is a big boy... Lady is 16 pounds. full grown


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

I think Gaia might be a good match for him, she was 12.5 kg at 5 months


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Fifi said:


> I think Gaia might be a good match for him, she was 12.5 kg at 5 months


wow...big cockapoos! I am sure they must give lovely cuddles


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Archie is 8 kilos at 8 & half months. Can still pick him up and cuddle him.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George was 11.5 on Dec 21st when he had the chop. His appetite since has been massive so will have to weigh again on Sunday


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Omg he is massive compared to Betty x


Yes, I think they are both pretty much at either end of the scale...perhaps we should swop for a while just to see what it's like


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy's still slim but looks bigger with all that fur i think he's got quite a long body ,im still having to pick him up to put him in his crate in the boot of the car and must admit my backs hurting every now and again lol.

We have great cuddles Amanda x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Yes, I think they are both pretty much at either end of the scale...perhaps we should swop for a while just to see what it's like


Lol i often wonder what it would be like having a bigger cockapoo, there is more to cuddle which is always good!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Buddy's still slim but looks bigger with all that fur i think he's got quite a long body ,im still having to pick him up to put him in his crate in the boot of the car and must admit my backs hurting every now and again lol.
> 
> We have great cuddles Amanda x


Betty is the other way, all legs!! My dog walker says Betty leaps into the boot of her car so i bet as he gets older he'll start jumping in. I used to have to lift Betty onto the passenger seat of my car, now she launches herself straight onto her bed on the seat!!!

x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Buddy's still slim but looks bigger with all that fur i think he's got quite a long body ,im still having to pick him up to put him in his crate in the boot of the car and must admit my backs hurting every now and again lol.
> 
> We have great cuddles Amanda x


Gosh, you don't want to do damage to your back. Maybe Buddy could be trained to jump up into his crate in the boot ... some tasty bits of sausage perhaps?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Gosh, you don't want to do damage to your back. Maybe Buddy could be trained to jump up into his crate in the boot ... some tasty bits of sausage perhaps?


Yea good point but my boots really small and with the crate in there theres not much room,i am thinking of getting rid of the crate and just having a boot liner and vetbed in there for him as the crate is getting a bit small,he jumps out of the boot no problem.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Yea good point but my boots really small and with the crate in there theres not much room,i am thinking of getting rid of the crate and just having a boot liner and vetbed in there for him as the crate is getting a bit small,he jumps out of the boot no problem.


A boot liner and vetbed sounds a great idea ... and a little training and encouragement to jump up and get some sausage. He would probably love it! And it would save your poor back. S x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think you're right Donna in that Buddy's just a bit longer in the body. I have the same with Biscuit in that although he's only 10" tall, he's got a longer body and is over 7kg now and he's only 21 weeks. He is starting to feel much heavier too.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> A boot liner and vetbed sounds a great idea ... and a little training and encouragement to jump up and get some sausage. He would probably love it! And it would save your poor back. S x


Must admit i do secrectly love picking him up and having a quick cuddle as if he's still a baby ha ha


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Luna at 8 months is only about 11.5kg. I think they are almost fully grown now aren't they? She jumps in and out of the boot so I think Buddy will jump in with a little encouragement, as Sue said xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Donna

I managed to get Alfie weighed this afternoon and...........he's....... 16.8kgs and I think he still has some growing to do He will definitely fill out.....a poor attempt at measuring him but he's around 17" at the shoulder 

Mick


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Alfie is a big poo ....


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Donna
> 
> I managed to get Alfie weighed this afternoon and...........he's....... 16.8kgs and I think he still has some growing to do He will definitely fill out.....a poor attempt at measuring him but he's around 17" at the shoulder
> 
> Mick


Do you think they're still growing Mick?? Prehaps when we cut the food amount down at 9 mths thats when they will stop growing??? Hope so i love the size he is now!

We went into Newark shopping yesterday and toke Buddy with us OMG hardly did any shopping everyone kept stopping us and asking what he was so we gave up and came home !lol


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Not too long till you cut his food down then .... how much NI does he get through daily?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

DONNA said:


> We went into Newark shopping yesterday and toke Buddy with us OMG hardly did any shopping everyone kept stopping us and asking what he was so we gave up and came home !lol


Wish I'd been there


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Not too long till you cut his food down then .... how much NI does he get through daily?


Havent weighed him in a while so ive not been increaseing his food and to be homest he feels fine even though he's on less then he should be he has 625g a day at the moment and the odd chicken wing .

When he's 9mths im gonna cut him down to 500g a day and see how he gets on,i dont think its an exact science and you should feel your dogs body to see if he's fealing too thin etc or too fat and adjust his food.

I think Buddys like his owner he only has to look at food to put weight on !!!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Do you think they're still growing Mick?? Prehaps when we cut the food amount down at 9 mths thats when they will stop growing??? Hope so i love the size he is now!
> 
> We went into Newark shopping yesterday and toke Buddy with us OMG hardly did any shopping everyone kept stopping us and asking what he was so we gave up and came home !lol


Hey Donna

I think they are almost as big as they are going to get although they will fill out as the growing stops so I do see them getting heavier

As for cutting the feed down I'm not to sure!, Alfie has an insatiable appetite and if I continue with his training he will need a well managed diet to maintain a good/correct body weight and I feel that any feeding guide will come from Alfie himself. 

I have already changed his NI to the Working Turkey/Chicken and on day's when he get's a carcus he has a Chicken back and a wing for breakfast and then the rest of the Carcus for his evening meal. These are a very big carcus as well from my local butcher and there is load's of meat left on

As you know they look substantial however, its all coat and when they get wet or have a shower they look so lean and there is not an ounce of fat on him

Not a chance of doing any shopping if you shop with such a fantastic looking dog but I hope the morning's training came in handy when meeting so many people

Mick


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I love it when you get stopped gives you a chance to talk cockapoo.... we've had people stop their cars !! Even if people dont approach you can often just see people staring and people are so chuffed if they already know what type of dog you've got x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Interesting how they vary in size. I weighed Bess this morning and she's 10.7kg (Maisie is 5.6kg). We met a standard cockapoo this morning who is 20kg!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow buddy is a big lad,he is around the same weight as kenya,my choc miniature cockapoo,buddy is simply stunning,just love him!! xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I had Izzy weighed today - she is 7.55 kg and measures almost 13" ( 3 tins)
My dinky girl  She is by no means fat, but has a good covering on her. i feed her about 400g per day, plus the odd treat.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Had George weighed today and he is 12.4 kgs and 4 tins high


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Boston was weighed yesterday at the vets and was 12.2kg at 6.5 months. He is 16" high. He's obviously on the bigger size but I don't think he will be the size of Buddy at 8 months! Buddy is just gorgeous, no wonder you can't get any shopping done!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Boston is a big boy ,and so gorgeous dx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I had expected Rufus to stop growing at approx 8 months but he carried on slowly growing! He didn't reach his final size (approx 20") until he was a year old. Lucy x Ziggy .......beware!

Karen xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I think i need to weigh Max now! Will report back..


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Karen ............YIKES im scared !!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Karen ............YIKES im scared !!


Haha ... how tall is Buddy now Donna? Bes is about 14.5cm tall and 10.7kg.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Karen ............YIKES im scared !!


Ha Ha! Donna - I'm the opposite of you - I'm hoping for Biscuit to get a little taller! He's still a bit 'trippable' - so for me good news to know there still plenty more growing time!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara reached her 8 months birthday yesterday and weighed in at 10.8kgs xx


----------

